
Twelve SEO Mistakes Most Bloggers Make - charzom
http://searchengineland.com/070823-082758.php
======
Goladus
One mistake I actually rarely see bloggers make is to use an acronym without
defining it. Maybe I'm just lucky.

In any case, I don't see the phrase "Search Engine Optimization" even once in
that post.

------
wyday
If you're using wordpress, then the "All in One SEO Pack"
(<http://wp.uberdose.com/2007/03/24/all-in-one-seo-pack/>) plugin will take
care of most of the problems listed in this post.

------
jamesbritt
Mistake 0: Thinking SEO is more important than good, interesting content.

